# New to the site..bloodline question



## NickyZ (Mar 24, 2011)

My name is Nick and I have adopted a pitbull recently from a shelter and the vet estimates him at about 7-9 months...he is a bit skinny right now at only 48 pounds but thats expected after living at the pound for 3 months...hes blue and white and has a pretty large head but all in all Im just trying to figure out what you think he may fill out like based on the pictures i have of him and what bloodlines it looks like he came from as I have no other info on his parents at all. Thank you very much for your help

Nick


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Unless you have a pedigree and papers then there is no way to tell the bloodline.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Like pitbullmama said without a ped there is no way to tell. So many different lines throw similar looking dogs it's impossible to know. He's a cute boy though! Give him lots of love and he'll be the best dog ever!


----------



## NickyZ (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks guys! i wasnt too concerned about the bloodline anyways i just figured i'd check n see but so far hes great hes very calm and hes definitely in a great home with alot of love


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

If he's 7-9 months he is still a pup and won't fully mature and fill out until he reaches around 2-3 years old around that time you will really see him fill out . I suspect that your dog has some bully and staff blood in him just an educated guess based on what I am seeing but without a pedigree there is no way to confirm this. Keep giving him lots of love and make sure he is on a good feed or raw diet and you should see him mature nicely.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Good rule of thumb is they grow up the first year and out the second.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to our site! Your dog is very pretty.


----------



## NickyZ (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks for the input and comments everyone! i will definitely be all over this site looking for help whenever i feel i need it everyone seems friendly and helpful


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Cute pup and thank you for rescuing!


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

48lb at 7-9 months aint bad im with sadie about the bully or staff blood looks like on a good diet he'll be a big boy


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

welcome to GP!!! he sure is a handsome thing!! i think its wonderful when people rescue!!!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

very cute boy but without papers it will be hard to say if he is a Pit bull. BUt either way he's very cute


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

nice lookin boy .. kinda looks pitterstaff to me .


----------



## joncadi_254 (Apr 1, 2011)

*He's a good looking Pit.*

We have a Blue nose pitbull too...not sure what blood line or anything. He's a great dog. We have 3 pitbulls in the family our blue nose boy Kain, red nose girl Kona, and my brothers red nose boy Napu...they are all great together..very active.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

handsome boy , welcome


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh my gosh, look at that face! Soooo cute! What's his name?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I just wanted to add that I don't think he's skinny. He looks good.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Luvum said:


> Oh my gosh, look at that face! Soooo cute! What's his name?


Romeo I believe, He's very handsome!


----------

